# Questions about a Nikon Lens AF 80-200 ED



## DoubleD-D40 (Dec 6, 2009)

Hi All, A friend who recently divorced gave me a lens for a Nikon. I mounted it on my D-40 but it doesn't auto focus. I don't think it compatible with my camera body. The lens is a Nikon ED AF Nikkor 80-200mm 1:2.8 D. It also has a Tiffen 77mm UV protector on it as well as a tripod collar. 






Can someone tell me which bodies this lens will work with? 

I'm not too sure what I'll do with it, perhaps sell it to get a 80-200 that will work with my D40. If I do sell it what is a reasonable asking price? It also came in a nice leather case. I looked online at it looks as if this was a 1000.00+ lens new at retail. 

Thanks for the info.
Derek


----------



## KmH (Dec 6, 2009)

Hell of a score to be given a $1000 lens.

It is compatible with your D40, but you would need to manually focus the lens, which is exactly what photographers did before auto focus was invented. It will AF with any Nikon body that has a focus motor. There is a an AF-S version of that lens but there aren't a lot of them and they aren't readily available on the used market. Nikon makes the 70-200 f/2.8, but it cost over twice as much as your newly acquired 80-200. 

It is important to note it is a D-type lens and will supply distance information to you D40's CPU. That means, though you have to manually focus, the focus indicator in your viewfinder will light when focus has been achieved.

The price the lens will bring on the used market is dependent on its overall condition.

Please be sure and resize your images to no longer than 800 pixels on the long side. http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...forum-functions-pictoral-guide-using-tpf.html


----------



## djacobox372 (Dec 6, 2009)

That lens will autofocus with a d70, d80,d90, d200, d2x, d300, d700, or d3

I just purchased that lens for myself, it was used, but in mint condition, and I paid $550.  That's about the going price, I've seen them sell for a bit more and a bit less.

If I were you I might consider a camera body upgrade to a d90, so you can hold onto that lens.


----------



## djacobox372 (Dec 6, 2009)

I should add... there is an auto/manual switch on the lens just above the aperture ring.  If it's set to "A" (auto) you won't be able to manual focus, so if you're using it on your d40 you have to set that to "M".  Just press down the little silver button and spin it to select "M."


----------



## KmH (Dec 6, 2009)

djacobox372 said:


> That lens will autofocus with a d70, d80,d90, d200, d2x, d300, d700, or d3


Plus the D1, D1X, D1H, D2H, D2Xs, D2Hs, D3s, D3x, D300s, D70s, D50.

Or the shorter list: nikon cameras that can't AF with that lens: D40, D40x, D60, D3000, D5000. All the 'baby' Nikons.


----------



## Eco (Dec 6, 2009)

If your friend needs more friends let me know!

It looks like you will have a chance to master the art of manual focusing or the chance to spend a few dollars on a camera that will focus that lens.  Either way congrats on the nice piece of glass!


----------



## boogschd (Dec 6, 2009)

ooooh  can i have it? :lmao:

`grats on the new lens :thumbsup:


----------



## DoubleD-D40 (Dec 7, 2009)

thanks for the insight guys! I'll definitely keep it and get some practice on my focusing skills! My oldest daughter is set to perform at an NFL half time show at the end of the month so I have a couple weeks to practice for that event. I wish I had an extra 1200 laying around to pick up a D90 with the short lens. I don't find I need the long lens that often but its nice to have this new one to fill in. MKH thanks for the tip on the focus indicator lighting, that will be a great assist!


----------



## itznfb (Dec 7, 2009)

If I was you I'd sell the D40 and get a D50.

Why can't someone give me $1000? How do you guys luck out like this?


----------



## CWN (Dec 7, 2009)

I don't think you're really missing out... in my experience they don't focus all that fast anyway (not bad, but not like todays lenses with the built in motor). With some practice you might find manually focusing this to be not as bad as you think.

Hell of a score regardless!

If you really grow tired of manual focus I'm sure you could sell it and get something like the Sigma 70-200 HSM that would work on your D40.


----------

